# QL Solo Violin experiment



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 30, 2011)

The comments about the tone of the QL solo violin made me rethink everything. I went back and re-exported all the samples. Thank god for automation and backups. 6 mics were used to record the violin. In this mix, I am relying more on the Sennheisers and the Neuman M49s. Its fat and clear with less mids I was getting from the B&K. here is the same demo. I know it's not the best violin demo, but I think it is much improved. Next I think I'll try something that is a bit more familiar.

https://files.me.com/nickphoenix/ajgyxq.mp3


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice, quite a tonal change from the first demo. Much better imo.
As for the mix you could still bring up the violin a couple db. o/~


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 30, 2011)

This one is much better !


So you are using two Mics / Mic positions here ?

Best
Gerd


----------



## IvanP (Dec 30, 2011)

Some parts sound better, but I also miss some things I also liked about the tone of the other demo...

Will we be able to mix with the different mics as well? As in HS?

Thks


----------



## dedersen (Dec 30, 2011)

Nick, it's brilliant seeing you take the feedback into account like this. It is such a pleasure when sample developers take criticism in a constructive manner. Really interested in how this violin turns out, there seems to be quite a bit of competition going on in the solo string department these days.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually tonally I don't hear a big difference, nice air round it though.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 30, 2011)

I brought up the violin 2 db in the demo.

This library will not have mic positions. You get a stereo mix. It will be a simple low cpu load instrument. It is 4.6 gigs. The new stereo mix (remixed and re-exported samples) is better. You can still use eq, but now you have a good starting point.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Nick! now is much better I think I will go for it o/~ but please Nick don't forget the microtuning script as Silk & RA 0oD ..

Shakuman.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm impressed !


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 30, 2011)

To be fair a sampled solo violin is really really difficult to do, and will always be, therefore what you got is a great achievement. It can serve as a well playable writing tool that does not insult the ears for those that plan to replace the stem later with a live recording and can even help out for occasionally weaving it in and out a mix - so I would say well done Nick!


----------



## lux (Dec 30, 2011)

I find the tone tasty, I would gladly use it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 30, 2011)

+100

You're a smart man, Nick, and a good composer.


----------



## Hicks (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, far better than the 1rst rendition.

Well done and happy new year! =o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 30, 2011)

+2db and the of course your mic selection pushed it up a notch. Nice work Nick. I can't wait to try this on ACME .8s + Bricasti Boston Hall. Me thinks that's the ticket.


----------



## KMuzzey (Dec 30, 2011)

This demo actually made me break out the QLPianos which I haven't used much lately... Nick, do you mind sharing your piano settings for this piece?

Kerry


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 30, 2011)

The configuration sounds better Nick.

But the demo only shows the gentle side of the instrument.
Any chance to hear something with more bite to it?

This could be a nice second violin for those who own Spitfire Solo Strings...


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 30, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> This could be a nice second violin for those who own Spitfire Solo Strings...



Interesting idea. I'm wondering if it would be possible to match the rooms, since the two seem to have been recorded is quite different environments


----------



## tripit (Dec 30, 2011)

Much improved Nick, the demo sounds better. I think just bringing up the Violin would have helped, but it seems the mic changes also brought out more detail on the sound.


----------



## jtenney (Dec 30, 2011)

Very much improved, to my critical ear, Nick. Like Hannes, I am a lifelong professional fiddle player. You're doing really well with it! Congratulations.

later,
John


----------



## RiffWraith (Dec 30, 2011)

jamwerks @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Dec 30 said:
> 
> 
> > This could be a nice second violin for those who own Spitfire Solo Strings...
> ...



Definitely a real possibility if you have the right verb to add to the QLV. Of course it wont be exact, but the right verb with the right amount of tail, and maybe some eq (yes, on the verb itself), you more than likely can get really, really close. You may also need to alter the stereo image slightly of one of the Vs, depending. Cans would be your friend here. And of course, eq added to either/or will probably be at least a slight necessity. If you switch back and forth between the two with nothing else playing, and your ears a good enough, you will prpobably be able to hear the changes. But if you do good enough a job, the average person wouldn't be able to tell. And then when the violin is accompanied by other instruments, that will make it even more believable.

Cheers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 30, 2011)

Infinitely better. I would also like to hear some faster stuff played.

Piano sounds great as well.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice tone.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Dec 31, 2011)

+1.
Also really enjoyed listening to this beautiful piece. And yes, that piano is also gorgeous...

The Sennheisers are IMO a very good choice for these instruments.


----------



## synthnut (Dec 31, 2011)

This rendition exceeds the 1rst in that you can now hear the nuances of the actual instrument much better which makes for a more realistic tone ....With these nuances now heard, it makes for a much more expressive instrument at least to my ears ....Great job with the changes ......Jim


----------



## Ed (Dec 31, 2011)

Much better!!


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 31, 2011)

The violin will not have any mic positions. I need to keep this simple. The new stereo mix should be a great starting point. PLAY also allows lots of imaging options like mono from left or right channel, stereo swap, channel delay and panning. this makes it easy to use this violin on top of an orchestra. I also added two new impulses for the violin.


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds incredible for $100. I'm glad you're not going to offer mic positions, it's easier without the option


----------



## jleckie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hannes_F @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> To be fair a sampled solo violin is really really difficult to do, and will always be, therefore what you got is a great achievement. It can serve as a well playable writing tool that does not insult the ears for those that plan to replace the stem later with a live recording and can even help out for occasionally weaving it in and out a mix - so I would say well done Nick!



i think what Hans is rreally saying is his job is still secure. :lol:


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Dec 31, 2011)

at least if you have a decent sampled violin, you can pretty much write what is in your head and then let a maestro play it for real. I still haven't tried this violin on top of HS. maybe on Monday?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually with better sampled solo strings people write _more _solos, and better ones. If the sampled instrument turns your ear down it discourages the creative process.

However that is not why I chimed in this thread. If this sampled violin turns out to be well playable without much keyswitching I might use it myself for writing own stuff.


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 1, 2012)

Nick Phoenix @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> ...I still haven't tried this violin on top of HS. maybe on Monday?



Looking forward to hearing that. Something tells me this violin will sound very good bringing some 'closeness' to a section.

Mahlon


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 1, 2012)

Mahlon @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> Nick Phoenix @ Sat Dec 31 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I still haven't tried this violin on top of HS. maybe on Monday?
> ...




Same feeling Mahlon - as well as 'character and expression.'


----------



## Diffusor (Jan 2, 2012)

Not really liking this too much when compared to the SPITFIRE and VSL solo violin. Sounds synthy to me and seems to be too much high end/shrillness..


----------

